# Really Embarrassing Problem.....



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,

I was hoping for a little advice please. I'm just over 10 weeks pregnant and for the past couple of days I've noticed a rather unpleasant smell 'down below' but theres no discharge with it and i don't have any itchy/ burning sensations either.  It seemed to ease off a little but i noticed it again after intercourse.  I'm std free and have no infections etc. I have a shower in the morning and a bath at night so i do keep good personal hygiene so i cant understand why this has suddenly started happening. 

I never had this during my pregnancy with ds so I'm a little confused. Could this be due to the hormones in pregnancy or not? Also if it is pregnancy related, am i likely to have this problem throughout the pregnancy or it is something that will ease off as the hormones settle down again? 

Sorry if all this is a tmi & thank u for taking the time to read/ reply

Many Thanks 
TK x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

It is most likely to be due to hormones and the change in discharge. However, it might be best to see your gp who can take a swab and rule anything out,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

